# [SOLVED] Fatal system error C000021a 0xC0000005



## Calicoe (May 5, 2005)

I'm getting a Fatal system error but only when I connect my laptop to my router. Just before it crashes I get a "Run DLL as an app" message.
I'm using XP Home on a Dell laptop.
Anybody have any ideas where to start?
Pete


----------



## Calicoe (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Fatal system error C000021a 0xC0000005*

Problem solved. I removed msg121 virus from registry and that solved all the rest. If anybody has the same problem reply and I'll post details.
Pete


----------



## frog317 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have the same problem, any help you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@ frog317: Please start your own thread.


----------

